# My freezer runneth over



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

About a month ago I bought a small chest freezer that holds around 125 lbs. It looked so empty those first few weeks. As of tonight it is stuffed full! A lot of it has been free which is the best way to fill it up. 

Craigs List has been a great resource. I post an ad about every 3-4 weeks and usually get some free meat from every ad. This last ad was really slow to get any responses and hasn't been the greatest. A lady gave me around 3 lbs of deer meat and I do appreciate that. I am meeting another guy on Monday and he has a turkey and some other odds and ends even though now I do not know where I will put it!

Yesterday I picked up my order from Virginia Tech. I got almost 19 lbs of beef heart @ $1.25/lb, 12 lbs of beef liver @$2.25/lb, and 2 lbs of beef kidney for $1.25 a lb. They had just slaughtered sheep and I missed getting any of that. She offered me pork liver and kidney but I'm good right now. The 12.5 lbs of beef liver will last my little dogs over a year. Both of them together eat less than 4lbs total in a week. Who knew that a beef liver was SO big?

This morning I went to pick up a great score from an ad in a local publication called the Trading Post. A really nice man gave me about 20 lbs of beef and 1.5 lbs of fish. A lot of the beef is ground beef but they get enough muscle meat and bone that to add some ground meat - FREE ground meat - to their meals now and again is not going to hurt them at all.

Raw has been so cost effective for me. This weekend I have gotten 50 lbs of beef for $50! That will feed my dogs for around 3 months. It has been a good weekend.

The only problem is that I think I am addicted to looking for free or cheap meat. I am not sure I can stop although I must - I have no more room for meat!! I have lost it and think I need to find a 12 step program or go into rehab...Wonder how quickly the dogs can eat through the meat in the freezer?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I see nothing wrong with feeding ground meats as long as its not a staple in their diet. And FREE ANYTHING is absolutely great. I feed almost 6 pounds a DAY so I am jealous. I think having too much meat is a better problem to have than not enough meat. I am still new at this, not a statistics or math major so I am not sure how long what I have will last.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

There was a time when I swear I had a ton of meat. Not really sure where it all went to at such a fast pace. Pounds of food take up space even when I try to portion it out. When a dog is eating around 90 pounds a month it makes it a little hard for me to keep meat around.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't imagine feeding a big dog. Many DFCers feed in a day what I feed in a week! I t will take a couple of months for my 2 to make a dent in the freezer!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you just have to get another freezer since you are so good at getting free stuff. you don't want to turn anything down!

I have a small freezer also, it probably holds 250 pounds. I keep trying to get it low on meat so I can make a large order and get it shipped from My Pet Carnivore but I keep buying 20-30 pounds of stuff and not making any room. But I'm not getting free stuff like you!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok so my freezer is overflowing full and I keep adding. Today I found frozen, ground tripe and bought 4 pounds. That fit in my refrigerator freezer so I fit it in. Then this afternoon I met a guy who responded to my last CL ad and got 9 lbs of beef steak and roasts, 2 lbs ground chicken, and a lb of scallops. I was able to squeeze that in my people freezer. I simply cannot, cannot get any more meat for at least 3-6 months!!


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

You are among enablers.

Send all excess to
The Beagles
12345 County Rd.
Po'Dunk, TX 71948


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Because I am OCD I set up a spreadsheet to track my meat and know my per pound cost to feed my dogs. Since January 27th I have gotten 124 lbs of meat at a cost of $82. That means I am currently feeding the pups for .66 per pound. Can't beat that with a stick! Healthy and cheap.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I hope I can figure good deals out quickly once I start feeding raw.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I was going to try to save money and only feed my small dog. I had all his meals portioned out for months in my freezer while I fed my other two (over 100 lbs each) dogs a good kibble. They longed for raw, I could tell. So I just gave up and now they all get raw. Might have to sell my blood someday when I am strapped for cash and my dogs are hungry, but that's what I would be willing to do to feed those huge mouths.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

When it rains it pours! I got a phone call from my Trading Post ad tonight! A lady called to say they are cleaning out their freezer and to offer me what they would otherwise throw away. She isn't sure how much she has and will text me to let me know, I have meat coming out my ears but I just cannot turn down free meat! I think I can stuff a few more pounds in my refrigerator freezer if need be. I also am thinking I can rotate meat from the fridge to the freezer for a week or three until the dogs eat through some stuff.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you need to look on craigslist and get another freezer!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Or just get another dog.

LOL


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Or just get another dog.
> 
> LOL


Don't tempt me! I know that for me 2 is my maximum. I have had 3 before and it was really just 1 too many. 2 dogs, 2 cats, and an 11 year old son take all my time and energy. If I could I would have a house full of dogs though!


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

Could you please share what your ad says? I am searching for a freezer right now, replied to an ad nearby and if that works out I'll be putting up an ad myself. Also, what section of CL is best area to advertise?, wanted, free, somewhere else? Sorry to be so snoopy, but I'm new at this and would appreciate being able to learn from h your experience. 
Thanks so much and yeh, I agree, better get another freezer. Nothing like free healthy dog food. Good job!!!!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

July11 said:


> Could you please share what your ad says? I am searching for a freezer right now, replied to an ad nearby and if that works out I'll be putting up an ad myself. Also, what section of CL is best area to advertise?, wanted, free, somewhere else? Sorry to be so snoopy, but I'm new at this and would appreciate being able to learn from h your experience.
> Thanks so much and yeh, I agree, better get another freezer. Nothing like free healthy dog food. Good job!!!!


Ok this is my ad:

*WANTED - Out of date, freezer burned meat, or butchering scraps*

*I am feeding my dog a raw diet due to allergies. I am looking for any out of date, butchering scraps, or freezer burned meat of any kind including organs, bones, etc. I am especially needing pork, beef, deer, fish, rabbit, bison and hearts from any animals. I can also use kidney, pancreas, liver, eyes, spleen and any parts of ducks, geese, turkey, etc. My dog cannot eat bacon, sausage, lunch meats, or cured hams. If you are going to just throw it away I would love to have it. Prefer free meat but am willing to discuss any reasonable prices. Thanks for looking!*

The lady from yesteday called back today to say that she has between 5-10 lbs (probably closer to 10lbs) of venison, bison, beef, and organs for me. So I WILL be finding freezer space somewhere in my house for that score! I haven't fed bison yet and I am always super happy to get venison. Plus the organs are a nice score. I have gotten a bit of liver but no other organs so I am looking forward to seeing what she has. Life is good even with an overflowing freezer!

Oh and I post in the wanted section as well as Farm and Garden. Both have worked well. In addition I have posted on Freecyle and in a weekly publication called Trading Post.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Kathy,
Nice write up. I really appreciate your help. We have a weekly publication here called The Shopper. I will try that also.
This will help me a lot. You are very kind to share your methods. Maybe eventually we can start a 12 step program for "free meat addicts". :smile:


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

July11 said:


> Thanks Kathy,
> Nice write up. I really appreciate your help. We have a weekly publication here called The Shopper. I will try that also.
> This will help me a lot. You are very kind to share your methods. *Maybe eventually we can start a 12 step program for "free meat addicts".* :smile:



Lord knows I need it! It has become so much an obsession that my 11 year ols son is telling me that I have a problem!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

This was another awesome score!! It turned out to be almost 17 lbs all together. I got 8.4 lbs of beef, 1/2 lb venison, 1.13 lbs of buffalo, 1/4oz chicken. But the best part of all is the 6.5 lbs of ostrich!! That is so unexpected and so cool. I would probably have never gotten ostrich otherwise and I got a bunch for free!! And I was able to stuff it in my 2 freezers with a little work.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Believe it or not I got another response from my Trading Post ad. I just picked up 20 more pounds of beef. I have somehow managed to keep stuffing stuff in my freezers but I think I am almost maxed out at this point. Yah free meat!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

kathylcsw said:


> About a month ago I bought a small chest freezer that holds around 125 lbs. It looked so empty those first few weeks. As of tonight it is stuffed full! A lot of it has been free which is the best way to fill it up.
> 
> Craigs List has been a great resource. I post an ad about every 3-4 weeks and usually get some free meat from every ad. This last ad was really slow to get any responses and hasn't been the greatest. A lady gave me around 3 lbs of deer meat and I do appreciate that. I am meeting another guy on Monday and he has a turkey and some other odds and ends even though now I do not know where I will put it!
> 
> ...


i don't understand why you think this is a problem.....

nice scores.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I just tried this. I hope it works.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Re If I had unlimited freezer space I would have no problems! It just seems like the instant I stuffed the freezer full meat started to fall from the sky. In 8 days I have been given almost 70 lbs of meat. Somehow I keep stuffing it in my full freezer! Its like a clown car...


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> Ok so my freezer is overflowing full and I keep adding. Today I found frozen, ground tripe and bought 4 pounds. That fit in my refrigerator freezer so I fit it in. Then this afternoon I met a guy who responded to my last CL ad and got 9 lbs of beef steak and roasts, 2 lbs ground chicken, and a lb of scallops. I was able to squeeze that in my people freezer. I simply cannot, cannot get any more meat for at least 3-6 months!!



Solution: get another dog. :biggrin:


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> Solution: get another dog. :biggrin:


No enabling! I know my limit and 2 is it. I have had 3 in the past and it is really one too many. My son stayed with my mother this weekend and I had the fun of driving 2 dogs to a puppy play date. Did I say fun? I really meant the torture! I would love to have many, many dogs but for now 2 is my limit. Maybe I just need to feed them more?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

but, but, but...

it's what we doooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...

enabling is our middle name. 

i understand little chest freezers make nice end tables.  or a dining room table 

and, it's just poor manners to say no to free food...so you'll just have to get another freezer....because this, my dear, is an obsession that never goes away. some of us call it a magnificent obsession and wear the diagnosis with pride and honour.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> No enabling! I know my limit and 2 is it. I have had 3 in the past and it is really one too many. My son stayed with my mother this weekend and I had the fun of driving 2 dogs to a puppy play date. Did I say fun? I really meant the torture! I would love to have many, many dogs but for now 2 is my limit. Maybe I just need to feed them more?


Fine then - come to the island and give some of that free meat to ME. :biggrin:


----------

